# Giant OCR C1 - Australian vs US Versions



## rweiss (Feb 28, 2007)

I am looking at a Giant OCR C1 as my 3rd and most serious road bike. As a daily 50kms round trip commuter here in sunny Perth (Australia). The OCR C1 seems like a good choice - nice groupset, carbon frame, relaxed riding geometry - I am currently on a Sora equiped Trek 1000 and after 10,000kms, it is time to move up. 

Firstly, any comments on the OCR C1 would be greatly appreciated (good or bad). 

I also notice that there is a fairly big spec difference (and price) between the US and Aussie versions of this bike (U$3000 vs Aus$3000) - possibly built to local market price points (??). 

Apart from the usal component differences the US version seems to have the "fomulaOne Composite, Compact Road Design" frame whilst the Aussie version seems to make do with the "Composite carbon fibre, comfort road geometry" frame. Both look identical on the pictures - marketing phooey or a real difference ??

The US version also seems to have Mavic Aksium wheelset vs the Aus versions Shimano R561 - any big differences there??

cheers
rweiss,
Perth WA


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

As far as I know, I don't think there is any difference between Formula One composite and Composite Carbon Fibre. I have noticed that American Giants do have that FO logo and the Australian ones don't (I'm in Sydney). Giant uses T-700 carbon fibre to manuacture all composite TCRs and OCRs and T-800/1000 fibres on the TCR Advanced frames. 

This link to the Australian Giant site should clear up some confusion: 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/technology/formulaone/

Cheers


----------



## rweiss (Feb 28, 2007)

*Formula one frame*



Italianrider76 said:


> As far as I know, I don't think there is any difference between Formula One composite and Composite Carbon Fibre. I have noticed that American Giants do have that FO logo and the Australian ones don't (I'm in Sydney). Giant uses T-700 carbon fibre to manuacture all composite TCRs and OCRs and T-800/1000 fibres on the TCR Advanced frames.
> 
> This link to the Australian Giant site should clear up some confusion:
> 
> ...


I'd found that site but it doesn't tell you what bikes the fomula one frame is fitted to. I tend to agree in that I would expect both the US (fomula one) and Aussie (not specified) OCR C1 frames are probably the same.

Any other views on the OCR C1 as a bike??


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I'm sure you've been to the OCR C1 page : 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/road/75/22390/

It has the formunlaOne logo on that very page. If you click on the logo it takes you to that page which I gave you the link for yesterday and it says :

WHAT IS FORMULA ONE?
formulaOne is Giant’s proprietary composite technology that is comprised of two core components: the materials used and the process they’re put though to create Giant composite bicycles. It’s a painstaking process that begins with bare carbon thread and ends with an entirely hand-made composite frame. It’s more than materials and technology, it’s a promise of superior quality and performance that no other major brand can make. 


I think it's safe to assume that ALL Giant composite frames whether they are OCR, TCR or TCR Advanced are all made made based on the formulaOne concept.


----------



## rweiss (Feb 28, 2007)

Italianrider76 said:


> I'm sure you've been to the OCR C1 page :
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/road/75/22390/
> 
> ...


I saw that straight after I posted my reply! :frown5: strange that this appears as a small logo on the bottom of the introductory page rather than detailed on the specifications page as it does on the US OCR C1 spec page.

It is a good thing though methinks - I was concerned that building to a price might also have meant compromises on the frame with the US perhaps getting a better version due to it's higher price point.

Do you have experience with the OCR C series ?? If I am going to fork out 3 g's . . . I'd like to have some factual info to guide me!


----------

